# Advice on the Damasko DS30 color variation..



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am looking to add the DS30 to my collection. I am unsure as to which color variation to acquire as I like all three. Initially I was leaning towards the plain white but then thought a little color would also be nice.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I went for a splash of yellow.









A tad livelier with a splash of colour, imho.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd go green.
Don't they say, "geniuses pick green" 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The white will be THE easiest to pair with any strap. Best date number visibility, too.

The yellow will the the "classic Damasko" look, sort of a DA36 v2.0. The original "radioactive yellow" accent that screams "this is a damasko" from afar. I'm 60% convinced to choose the yellow variant for myself, too.

The green option seems to be pretty rich and vibrant green in pictures, so it might be a great-looking version, a rather more modern and stylish variant compared to the yellow. For me, 40% of an urge to go with the deep green; in and of itself it is a nicer, less "poisonous/radioactive" color compared to the yellow, but still rich and noticeable. And it accents the black best.

Here's a screencap from Gnomon's store:









The blue.. idk. I think it's the same tone as in the DA38; and there the blue was too subdued, it didn't "pop" enough to justify itself. If you go with a barely visible color, just take the white version instead. I think especially the date will be crazy hard to see in blue. (Btw, yes, there is a blue accent version too).


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Of the three, yellow, but I wish they offered more options, such as orange--something different, instead of more of the same (and while the green may be different, it just doesn't work for me).


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Yellow.
But that's because I used to work for a company that had yellow as its corporate color, so it's sentimental reason to me


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

X2-Elijah said:


> The white will be THE easiest to pair with any strap. Best date number visibility, too.
> 
> The yellow will the the "classic Damasko" look, sort of a DA36 v2.0. The original "radioactive yellow" accent that screams "this is a damasko" from afar. I'm 60% convinced to choose the yellow variant for myself, too.
> 
> ...


Nice breakdown.

I was taking into consideration the date visibility as well. Hard to tell from photos. I wasn't certain but it seemed close between the white and yellow for visibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sigh. Now to figure out where to get the yellow or green versions in europe. Doesn't look like there's any way to select the hand color on damasko's own website, and I'm not aware of any reliable EU Damasko AD's (thought about P&C, then saw all the negative feedback they lately have all over wus).

Are these colored editions some sort of special to ADs?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you order a DS30 via Damasko shop; the last box is for special orders/wishes/messages, just fill in you want green, yellow, white seconds hand.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, ok. Thank you!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a DA46 with the yellow seconds and it definitely pops. I think the green would work well with the DS30 against the dial and sub steel color. The blue color in my opinion works best on the Timeless DB series. Having said that, I’m also thinking about a DS30 and would likely pick between the white or green. I have 52yo eyes so the white makes most sense for legibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ook (Jul 14, 2018)

I was also sort of torn between white and yellow but I ended up going with yellow. I thought the white looked too bland with the rest of the watch (which is not necessarily a bad thing) but also I thought the yellow would look really good in person too and I was not disappointed. Plus the yellow date wheel is awesome.


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

I love blue, otherwise I would stick to white or custom order it to Red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nl2296 (Jan 17, 2015)

RKP said:


> I love blue, otherwise I would stick to white or custom order it to Red.


Agreed. I think I'd be inclined to go blue or white. This is where I find it very hard to know whether or not I'd like the splash of color without seeing it in person. Because I saw other people referencing only three color options (white, yellow, green), I'll mention that you can see the blue model in Damasko's catalog PDF or on the Watch Mann site. I'd post links to both, but I don't think I have that privilege.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

Yellow, 100%

The white looks very bland and in a way "un-Damasko". All white is great on a IWC Mark XV, but the yellow hand really is great with the Damasko chunky saber hands.

The green looks too "pistachio summer sorbet" or something. I think it could get boring or irritating.

I have had a DA36 (bead blasted, not the black PVD case) w/yellow seconds for 6+ years. It is still a really great look.

I think the blue seconds hand on the DA38, etc. is gorgeous too, but I guess not an option in this case? 
I am unclear regarding X2-Elijah's statement that there is a blue version DS30 also, since I have not found any photos. Maybe blue is a special order?

So, another vote for yellow.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Blue second hand is normal to order.
It is listing in the new german Damasko catalog.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

5277 said:


> Blue second hand is normal to order.
> It is listing in the new german Damasko catalog.


I see, thank you.

In that case my preference would be:
1: Blue (I would love the more subtle seconds hand and _especially_ the subdued date actually)
2: Yellow (The yellow really is good irl, it pops the second hand in motion; the date might look odd though in yellow)
3: White (It's white, vanilla on vanilla)
4: Green (Shrek)


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

OP, what did you end up choosing??

I’m leaning towards the green. There was a good post in this forum that included some great pics and it def moves me closer to that direction. I like that the watch is very classically German in style, and the green gives it a bit of a neo-Teutonic vibe!

Watchmann is awaiting a shipment of brown straps for the DS30, so it’s giving me too much time to go back and forth! I’ve seen some great pics on Instagram and elsewhere - anyone here have some pictures of the non-white versions to share here??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's a DS30 with custom DH1.0 hunter green second hand (found on the internet, can't remember where). That colour works well with the green canvas strap, I think. It also had me wondering, if DA42/43 orange second hand is possible, since DH/DA share the 40mm case size.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

kvik said:


> Here's a DS30 with custom DH1.0 hunter green second hand (found on the internet, can't remember where). That colour works well with the green canvas strap, I think. It also had me wondering, if DA42/43 orange second hand is possible, since DH/DA share the 40mm case size.


Is the seconds hand green more an olive green, like this photo just above implies?

Olive green would be restrained, subdued, pretty elegant with the black dial/white hands/markers.

The stock photos on page 1 show more of a bright lime green, which otoh I would find very irritating.


----------



## kvik (Aug 17, 2013)

The DS30 in my (borrowed) picture is a customized version outside the current 4 versions offered (white, blue, yellow, green). The seond hand comes from a Damasko DH1.0 and is more olive green as you point out. The regular bright green version is the one you see on page 1 and elsewhere. Notice that the date is still white in the customized version.


----------

